# Filson waterfowl jackets



## rnelson5 (Jan 31, 2016)

Who has one of the wax coated old school Filson jackets or something similar? How do you like them? Even with the stigma, i have been wearing drake jackets for several years now and there is NO doubt that the quality has tanked. I am thinking about getting one of the old school wax coated hunting jackets like the one that Filson makes. They are not cheap by any means but if they last it would be worth it.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 31, 2016)

Used a Barbour jacket for years. Got wet and cold in it. They look good but they are not much in a good rain. I had pair of Filson chaps I use dog training. They were ok, but they wore slap out. Got a pair of the rattlers brand snake chaps the same day I got the Filson chaps. The rattlers are still with me and I got booth pair in 1983


----------



## steveus (Jan 31, 2016)

They will last all right, and will be worth it in that respect.  Not the most comfortable for quite a while, but will become more so with use.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 31, 2016)

I am just looking for better quality than what drake is turning out now. $200 for a jacket that starts coming apart after a season and a half ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jan 31, 2016)

my browning wader jacket has held up good the last two years. I got it because of another browning jacket I found on the road right after a hunting trip around Christmas about 10 years ago. I abused the CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored out of that one hunting and salt water fishing for multiple years. I could still use that one now. But its has some ware these days.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 31, 2016)

Columbia quad parka


----------



## dom (Jan 31, 2016)

I would not get a wax jacket. Modern waterproof jackets are way ahead of old school wax stuff. I have a Barbour jacket I love but it's more of an upland jacket and isn't built for waterfowling. 
I hear you in drake quality for money but there are some good deals on some of their stuff right now. Also look at llbeans camo. I've never had a bad llbean product


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 1, 2016)

I had one for years and years.  Great quality, but they aren't good in the serious cold unless it is just the last part of your layers of clothes.  A hooded jacket is better.  That cold water dumping off your hat and running down the collar to your plumber's crack is only good for keep you awake in the boat and blind.


----------



## jasper181 (Feb 1, 2016)

dom said:


> I would not get a wax jacket. Modern waterproof jackets are way ahead of old school wax stuff. I have a Barbour jacket I love but it's more of an upland jacket and isn't built for waterfowling.
> I hear you in drake quality for money but there are some good deals on some of their stuff right now. Also look at llbeans camo. I've never had a bad llbean product



LL Bean has a no questions asked life time warranty as well.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 1, 2016)

dom said:


> I would not get a wax jacket. Modern waterproof jackets are way ahead of old school wax stuff. I have a Barbour jacket I love but it's more of an upland jacket and isn't built for waterfowling.
> I hear you in drake quality for money but there are some good deals on some of their stuff right now. Also look at llbeans camo. I've never had a bad llbean product


Barbour was the big thing back in the 80s and I wore mine to death. My wife still has hers. Good jacket but cold.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 1, 2016)

jasper181 said:


> ll bean has a no questions asked life time warranty as well.


x2x2


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks guys, i will look at other options.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 1, 2016)

A wax coat isn't made to keep you warm, it's made to keep you dry.

Wool underneath, wax canvas on top. You can't beat it


----------



## duck-dawg (Feb 1, 2016)

I like waxed canvas as an outer layer in some situations, but like others have said, it's not made for extreme cold or pouring down rain. From a quality standpoint, they're heads and shoulders above a lot of hunting apparel on the market today, and if taken care of, will last you decades. Filson, Barbour, etc. jackets are classic...they're what our grandfathers wore into the marsh, and that's why a lot of guys are willing to pay $400+ for a jacket. The big question to me becomes "are they more durable or functional than more modern jackets of equal or similar price?" I think there are several companies making apparel that's better designed for waterfowl hunting and cold, wet environments.


----------



## Barroll (Feb 1, 2016)

Take a look at the Beretta hunting jackets. I threw my drake jacket away a few years ago and got one. It is WAY better than the drake. The drake was a joke


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 1, 2016)

If it is going to be raining or cold and windy this is what I use for my outer shell. lightweight and REALLY pleased with the jacket and pants for the last 2 seasons. Waterproof, wind proof and breathable. I wear it during deer season if it is hot out just for the camo and quietness. 

http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Squaltex-II-BONEDRY-Rain-Jackets-for-Men/product/10211774/


----------



## southgabowhunter (Feb 2, 2016)

Check out Sitka jackets


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Feb 2, 2016)

Look at the jacket find what you want then look at sierra trading post can't beat their prices


----------



## alphachief (Feb 2, 2016)

I have a nice McAlister and liner...and I'd be willing to part with it...


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2016)

just get you an old brown carhatt and drive on


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 2, 2016)

alphachief said:


> I have a nice McAlister and liner...and I'd be willing to part with it...



Pm sent


----------



## mcarge (Feb 2, 2016)

Columbia Widgeon Parka; if you can find one...


----------



## sjrwinder (Feb 2, 2016)

I've had one since 96 worked great this year in the rain wind and sleet in Illinois only rewaxed it once about 2006 going to do it again this spring it works for me.


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 2, 2016)

I hunted in a club as visitor and one year they all had mc alister and filson. We ended a hunt one day because the president for cold. Wearing his filson. 

Columbia is the way to go. They have some garments that have great warmth and wind cutting attributes. I'm slowly phasing out my drake to switch over. 

Filson would be nice if you were pampered like lived by your duck hole. Add travel boat rides and weather can't beat Columbia .


----------



## Uptonongood (Feb 2, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Columbia quad parka



I've worn out two of these, they're great systems.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 3, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Pm sent



You do realize the McAlister is still owned by Drake thus the you can probably expect the same quality with the current jacket you own.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 3, 2016)

steelshotslayer said:


> You do realize the McAlister is still owned by Drake thus the you can probably expect the same quality with the current jacket you own.



I did not know that, but the jacket in question was not the right size any way.


----------



## dom (Feb 3, 2016)

FYI, my neighbor does a lot of business with barbour and filson and told me recently that they are starting to move business to asia to keep up with demand. pretty disappointing as i expect quality to go down.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 3, 2016)

Uptonongood said:


> I've worn out two of these, they're great systems.


Me 3


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 3, 2016)

steelshotslayer said:


> You do realize the McAlister is still owned by Drake thus the you can probably expect the same quality with the current jacket you own.



McAlister was purchased by Drake, when Drake still made good clothing. the McAlister line was discontinued several years ago (before drake went down the crapper with quality)


----------



## duckmaster14 (Feb 12, 2016)

I wear my Filson wading jacket every hunt and absolutely love it. I reapply the wax every year and it is 100% waterproof and windproof. I usually wear a hoodie or quarter zip pullover underneath when it's cold. 

The thing I love about this jacket is it's 100% windproof so I don't get to cold in a boat. It's waterproof. And it's relatively thin so I can still move around. I personally hate bulky jackets while I'm hunting. A couple of base layers with a hoodie and that Filson jacket and I'm good to go.


----------



## swamppirate (Feb 12, 2016)

I've got one of the Columbia Widgeon parkas. Good system.


----------

